# Mac n' Cheese Help!



## DietitianInTraining (Oct 25, 2008)

Hey everyone,

I'm wanting to make this mac n' cheese recipe for lunch tomorrow, but I need a little help with somethin.

It says to add the flour, then the heavy cream. *Reduce by a third. *Then stir in the cheese. 

Does that mean reduce the heat by a third, or reduce the liquid by a third, or what?...

Also, I can't find any shallots, so just cut off a chunk of a sweet onion I had, think that'll be okay?

Thanks in advance..

Here's the recipe:

Mac Daddy Mac n' Cheese Recipe : Guy Fieri : Food Network


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 25, 2008)

Reduce the liquid by a third to thicken it. An onion will work fine as a substitute for shallots. I do it all the time.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 25, 2008)

Afternoon Miss BC....I'll take a stab it. I read the recipe to mean reduce the 4 cups of cream by 1/3 Personally I wouldn't do that.. I would just whisk in maybe 3 cups (or just a wee bit less)...add the cheese, and proceed with the recipe. 

Warning...I am not the chief Mac & Cheese Chef in my house!!
But, we'll get the ball rolling!


----------



## snack_pack85 (Oct 25, 2008)

I read it and re-read it and it sounds like they mean heat. If you read it, that is the stage in cooking mac and cheese where you lower the heat and add the cheese. Lowering the heat keeps the cream from burning and lets you slowly melt in the cheese. If you cut the cream by a third, you'd have to omit most of the flour and probably the cheese because that would be a very chunky mess without the extra liquid.


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 25, 2008)

My guess would be the same as sanck pack, reduce the heat. Why would you mix the liquid in, then reduce it? That sounds a little redundant, right? If I am wrong, tell me to shut up


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 25, 2008)

Reducing liquids to intensify the flavors is common in making sauces etc.

In this case it makes no sense to me to reduce 4 cups of cream...I would fear it burning and/or breaking...

The term/phrase...."Reduce by 1/3" in recipes normally/usually means reduce the liquid by 1/3. I've never seen the phrase used to mean "Reduce (the heat) by 1/3

....I often see..."Reduce to a Simmer"... "Reduce to a slow boil" which to me means reducing the heat.

How does one reduce the heat by 1/3?? My stove is not marked that way.

IMHO.. the recipe is poorly written/conceived at this point. When considering the source(s) I'm not surprised!


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 25, 2008)

Uncle Bob said:


> Reducing liquids to intensify the flavors is common in making sauces etc.
> 
> In this case it makes no sense to me to reduce 4 cups of cream...I would fear it burning and/or breaking...
> 
> ...


 

Okay, I concede and shut up I never said I was a cook just good a following directions, lol


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 25, 2008)

texasgirl said:


> Okay, I concede and shut up I never said I was a cook just good a following directions, lol


 

Please See the (My) disclaimer in post # 3...

Tell ya what Miss TG...let's forego the Mac & Cheese, and go get a steak!!! Miss BC, you're welcome to join us!!


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 25, 2008)

Lets go!! LOL


----------



## DietitianInTraining (Oct 25, 2008)

lol, right behind yah guys!

..we'll see how it turns out tomorrow. I went ahead and made it today (to save me some time, since it'll be right after church) i'll just add the topping right before I bake it.

I just wasn't sure what to do, so I saute'd the garlic and onion, over med. heat. Added the flour for one min, then added 3 1/2 cups of cream. I waited for it to start simmering, and reduced the heat just a little. Then when it seemed like the liquid had decreased some, I added the cheese. Once I added all the cheese, it got nice and creamy, so I'm hoping it'll be alright. I'm glad it wasn't just me that got confused by the wording..
By the way, Since i've already fried my bacon (to make the bacon fat) will it be okay if I go ahead and crumble it, put it in a ziploc bag, and save it for tomorrow? Or should I fry some new ones before I bake it?

Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 25, 2008)

No, you can crumble and put in ziploc. I do this with my broccoli salad too.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 25, 2008)

Yippeee!!! Steak tonight, and Mac & Cheese for Sunday dinner!!! It just don't get any better than that!!!

Ya done good Miss BC !!!!

Enjoy!!!


----------

